# The Milwaukee C12D



## mrjoeg

I concur we have bought a couple hundred for the job sites along with a few hundred makitas and desalts, hands down Milwaukee is the best. 
We use these on new construction electrical projects. The drills are used 8 hours a day and are classified as " disposable" meaning by the end of any given project they are not expected worthy for re issue. The millwaukee is the exception to the rule.


----------



## woodklutz

I agree. This is so comfortable that you look for a reason to use it. Plenty of power. I just love this tool.


----------



## Dusty56

How long have you been using it and what are you using it on and how much did it cost ?


----------



## steliart

I have been using it for a year now as my main driver on all woodworking projects and as a driver on concrete walls with blugs. It's not relevant how much it cost me because I am not from US but it was about the same price with the equivalent Bosch model and much cheapper than the makita. Just for the info it was on special and its price was arround 90euro ($120-125).


----------



## Dusty56

Thank you very much : )


----------



## woodklutz

Dusty, I got mine from Amazon (CPO) rebuilt $66 w/2 bats and case. It is as new, great buy. Probably a mistake because this is a bare tool price, I called CPO a they looked up Amazon listing, said OK they sent complete set
Great company, this is third purchase from CPO, very reliable, plus Amazon backing. Does not get much better.


----------



## grizzman

its funny how this has been good for you…i bought a Milwaukee li ion battery drill and i am sorely disapointed in its performance and would not buy a Milwaukee again…in fact im going back to a corded drill, as i really dont need cordless and im tired of being scammed on having to buy new batteries when the others quit…i realize there good for certain purposes but in my case i can do without and for what i paid for this drill and it being a milwaukee, i was expecting a much better product…grizz


----------



## JollyGreen67

I can attest to the durability of this drill. I received this drill at a company Christmas party, and proceeded to
build my wife a 10×20 garden shed. I fully charged a battery, just to see what it could do, and ran 98 four
inch deck screws before it quit. When this battery runs out of juice, it quits - no powering down, just quits !
The only thing I have problems with, it takes an hour to recharge. But I love it anyway ! Use it more than
than my other cordless drills.


----------



## steliart

grizzman

Are you sure you are talking of the same driver? This model? You are the first complaigning and I am wondering what problem did it give. Did you buy it new or second hand?

rosebudjim

Li-Ion batteries are this way, they work full power and then stop. What good will it be having an underpower driver. Mine charges in 30 minutes, but I take good care of my batteries, charge them correct the first time and keep them charged always.


----------



## grizzman

no you are right , i realized that i don't have this one…mine is a totally different model, but i am not impressed with this brand…..the drill itself is fine , but the batteries are terrible…...one is OK, but the other is not good…anyway im glad your having a good experience with this one and hope it lasts you a long time..


----------



## steliart

*grizzman*

OK, that explains it. 
This is my first tool from Milwaukee, and luckily I got there best model from which I am very pleased, and so far everyone is from this model. 
But I have seen other reports for other models that are not so good. So what that this means to me is that I cannot trust blindfold any brand unless first I do my research and see what other fellow WWs have to say about a particular model.

-----------------

*Some general thoughts.*
Also I noticed that some friends (not these here) make some negative comments on a product that later stated they bought second hand (used) or from an unreliable source.
Such comments can point us to two directions, either the product is not durable enough to stand hard work or the user misused or damaged it before selling it. 
So I can't really be sure which is the case and the review is not correct. IMHO when we review or comment we should truthfully state the condition and maybe source of that product, thus making the comparison more correct. I will also try to do so in the future as I did not here… I will edit the review to include that info. 
After all we are here to find out if a tool is good enough to buy it and not to advertise it or the other way around. Don't know if I am thinking wrong or have the wrong impression (apologies if I am), but been more detailed is for the benefit of all.


----------



## JollyGreen67

OK - Now comes the bitch about this drill. I've had to replace the switch control twice already, once under
warranty, and the other under me. Also, one battery was replaced under warranty because it refused to
recharge. Now, I am presently under duress, because another battery will not charge. Yesterday I was
"trying" to screw in a 2 inch sheet rock screw, and the drill refused to do anything, unless I let off pressure
on the screw. Worked real fine then, as long as I didn't try to "screw" anything!


----------



## steliart

Wow so sorry about your bad experience with it. What can I tell you… I had non of these problems and it's been over a year now. Do you think i was lucky? Maybe! 
My review is based on my experience with my tool for the past year, if I ever have any probelem be sure that I will post it here.


----------



## JollyGreen67

Maybe this drill is not made to with stand 3 years of constant use ? That's how long I've had it. The switch controller and one of the batteries quit after 2 months. Can't figure out why it will not run when pressure
is put on it to drive screws, or to drill a hole. The best thing I can say about it, it was free. Maybe it has a
3 year "lifetime" durability problem, especially since Milwaukee sold out to the Chineeeeeese. Even my 14.4
hammer drill is starting to give me problems, and it's only 5 years old.


----------



## steliart

rosebudjim

Maybe it has something to do with its motor torque. Did you had problems at first? When did the torque problems occured? Just make sure we are talking about this particular model right? not just any milwaukee drill.
Almost everything today is made in China, Makitas, Dewalt even Bosch all of them. Few months ago a friend of mine (from Canada) wanted some tools also and he said "I am not going for those Chineese tools I'm going with this USA brand" only to find out later that they where also made in China.

What I know about Chineese manufacturers is that the make the same model and design of a product in up to 5 different version qualities. So is not so much that they cannot make good tools is more the fact that they have qualiity levels of the same tool to buy from, targetting a biger market this way, so IMHO is up to the brand name to keep its high quality or to choose to make a cheeper version.

Which ever the case is at the end we are the victims that pay for there cut backs and buying there brand name as a quality tool.


----------



## DaveHerron

I really like the 12 volt tools (I have the 2 drivers and 1 impact). I've had 2 of the lithium batteries fail. I've gone to the larger 12v batteries and have had no failures. My impact and driver both acted like the switch was bad until I got replacement batteries.


----------

